# 2003 GTI - Question about Sirius + IPOD



## DrTacoElf2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I currently have a 2003 GTI with double din radio that has sirius hooked up (this is an external receiver not built in to the headunit) I want an Ipod interface as well. I DO NOT have a CD changer installed.
My plan was to buy an ipod interface that would allow me to keep the sirius unit hooked up and allow charging and control of the ipod from the factory headunit. I was wondering if i needed some kind of special pass through to keep sirius hooked up to the radio in addition the following adaptor
Dice Electronics i-VW-R http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

** I have a monsoon double din radio
** I have a 2nd generation Ipod Touch
** I have an external sirius receiver
** I do not have a CD changer
** I want to have sirius and ipod function at the same time
** I want to control ipod through headunit
** Ipod needs to be charged when hooked up


_Modified by DrTacoElf2 at 7:42 PM 4-20-2009_


----------



## DrTacoElf2 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is the sirius unit I have
http://www.myradiostore.com/si....html
I believe its hooked up via FM modulaiton which means I can hook up an ipod to the AUX radio input. Thats what I plan on doing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (DrTacoElf2)*

With the dice unit you would be able to use both at the same time. 

You would have your Sirius tuner hooked up to the Auxiliary audio in on the dice and Ipod cable to your ipod. You can switch back and forth between aux-in and Ipod through the radio.


----------

